# Jon's Avatars !!~



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Jon's Avatars !!!~
*********ORDER'S ALL START TOMORROW !!!!*********

ALL AVATARS ARE ONLY 1$ EACH !!!
Through PayPal gifting only please :3
Ex. of one is my avatar !!~

CHOOSE ADDITIONS
Photo Shape ( Heart shaped with a solid color background )
Boarder ( Solid color / Pattern )*
Text ( Your username , Swim in peace ______ , ect. )
Filter ( Brighten / Darken the colors of the photo )*
Emoticons ( Smileies , Hearts , Sunglasses )
Doodles ( Hearts , Flowers , Stars , Lightning Bolts , ect. )
+ Lots More ( Just ask me what you would like done and I will see if I could make it happen )


Order form ~
Email that you will use to pay -
What you would like - ( Random , or you choose )*
Photo -*
Custom Additions - ( Things you would like that I didn't list )*

Thank you !!!!!!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

:blueyay: ~~~~ NOW OPEN !!!! ~~~~ :blueyay:

Remember , these are big enough to keep as backgrounds for laptops , phones , and avatars !!!
Can't wait to start making some !!


----------

